# Hawaiian collection of fish, update



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We may not see any fish from Hawaii for a very long time.

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...old-as-court-seeks-environmental-impact-study


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

I was chatting with Red at Coral Reef last time I was in. 

Apparently some exporters still have their licenses so he was still able to import from his sources. 

I’d guess this probably subject to rapid change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Last month, the courts in Hawaii said that anyone who had a collection license could continue to collect until the license expired.
However, it appears last week the courts decided that all licenses were immediately cancelled on the spot.
Which means as of Friday, no more fish coming out of Hawaii. 
Or at least that is how I read the news report.
If it’s otherwise, would love to know.


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

That is insane for one of the most sustainable fisheries in the world. 

Hopefully the studies don’t get tied up in Red Tape and the science speaks for its self. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought it was just yellow tangs. But that was a month or so ago I heard about it. 

Link doesn't work fyi


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/36706659/hawaiis-aquarium-fish-industry-put-on-hold-as-court-seeks-environmental-impact-study

Try this link.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lucky me I got my yellow tang from Ryan just this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EP32k2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow I'm disgusted at either the wholesaler or retailer or both!

Medium/small yellow tangs are $99.99 at big Al's vaghaun!


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

Plus, flame angelfish $99 to $120 (+ tax) at big Al's vaghaun


----------



## superfish (Jan 16, 2017)

Even with the ban there's still plenty of Hawaii fish in Toronto. Very likely wholesalers will just find a way to get around the ban. This just means higher prices for the hobbyist.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sucks to hear this. Personally, I've never been a fan of higher prices, but I do understand the need to preserve sustainability. From the article, a 50$/year permit that allows unlimited fish harvesting does sound like a pretty bad policy, although I suspect we're not getting the full story.

Hopefully this will be sorted out soon (though not likely, I know), and reason will prevail over emotional reactions (from both sides).


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

superfish said:


> Even with the ban there's still plenty of Hawaii fish in Toronto. Very likely wholesalers will just find a way to get around the ban. This just means higher prices for the hobbyist.


You are seeing the tail end of the allowable exports. The ban is real and once the fish that were in holding pens are moved through the system, you won't see the Hawaiian fish again until the state sorts out what they want to do.

There is always the chance that someone will try and export illegally, this happens in a lot more places than just Hawaii.

If you see a fish now that you know is endemic to Hawaii, seriously consider picking it up sooner.


----------



## BigAlsScarborough (Oct 26, 2016)

Crayon said:


> You are seeing the tail end of the allowable exports. The ban is real and once the fish that were in holding pens are moved through the system, you won't see the Hawaiian fish again until the state sorts out what they want to do.
> 
> There is always the chance that someone will try and export illegally, this happens in a lot more places than just Hawaii.
> 
> If you see a fish now that you know is endemic to Hawaii, seriously consider picking it up sooner.


Crayon nailed it. The Hawaiian endemic fish you currently see in stores are what remains from the last Hawaiian shipments. The ban is very much real and very much in effect.


----------

